# Freezing Excess Pinto Beans ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............I got a little carried away and cooked way more beans that I can eat so I thought I might just put the excess in quart freezer bags and freeze them ! Will cooked pinto's be OK to freeze until I'm ready too eat them ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't see why not. They might not have quite the same texture as unfrozen, but they should be fine.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

They will be a little mushy, but they should be fine. I use frozen beans for chili and other soups.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

....................Thanks , I figured they'd change a little in taste but otherwise be OK . , fordy


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

I have frozen cooked pinto beans many many times, and it works great!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, I think they are better after freezing--usually end up with thick "sauce" which we like.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I imagine they would fall apart, but would work well for refried beans. Taste shouldn't change any at all, just the texture.
Ed


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

When I cook pintos, I cook a huge pot and we have them several nights in a row, they get better with each cooking.... Yummmmmm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I have frozen cooked pinto beans many many times, and it works great!


Yes, same here. They keep in the freezer just fine.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

We always make a large batch and just mash them together like refried beans and freeze them. Definitely a time saver!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

CarolT said:


> When I cook pintos, I cook a huge pot and we have them several nights in a row, they get better with each cooking.... Yummmmmm


and how are you cooking/serving these beans??


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chewie said:


> and how are you cooking/serving these beans??


I just slow boil them for about 4 hours with bacon fat or margarine, until they're falling apart and look like refried beans. I usually serve them as burritos.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm looking fwd to trying blackeyed peas!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Pinto bean soup don't last long enough around here to freeze. I make a huge pot of it and eat out of that all week or until it's gone. We don't eat anything made with pinto beans other than soup, so it's pointless to take up freezer space for it.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Bacon, ham, or pork fat added and slow cooked all day... Crockpot if I remember to get it on early enough. 

I grew my own pinto beans this year :bouncy: and have dried some and canned some. Didn't really have room in the freezer to try them that way, let me know how they come out!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................I finally got'em in the freezer at 4am , so my Rv freezer is a little slow in doing it's job but we'll see . Thanks too all for your help . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We freeze leftover beans all the time. They seem just as good coming out of the freezer as going in.


----------

